# Redtenchu's Construction Zone repair



## Redtenchu

In the true fashion of TLF, this story will begin in a way that may help others in the future.

https://youtu.be/NtLu9OQPZbU


----------



## Redtenchu

A couple pictures from the project.


----------



## Ware

Great video. Anxious to follow the progress.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yeah thats pretty cool. I mean moving KBG plugs is great but that you can't even see the difference from where you pulled sprigs.


----------



## Topcat

I read somewhere that the clippings from when you verticut could be used as sprigs. Don't know where I read it and don't know if its fact.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I hope the sprigging process works good for you Red and it fills in fast. :thumbup:



Topcat said:


> I read somewhere that the clippings from when you verticut could be used as sprigs. Don't know where I read it and don't know if its fact.


This is true, as you are removing the stolons and rhizomes from the ground which is how bermuda grows and spreads. I have no idea what the success rater would be but it is an alternative you can use to fill in larger spots. You just need to water and fertilize them like you are seeding or just laid new sod.


----------



## wardconnor

Great video.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Awesome red! Maybe this is your plan but, , I wouldn't worry about leveling anytime soon. Just get that Bermuda growing and to fill in, then you can start leveling little by little. Feed it lots of fast release N.


----------



## Redtenchu

Iriasj2009 said:


> Awesome red! Maybe this is your plan but, , I wouldn't worry about leveling anytime soon. Just get that Bermuda growing and to fill in, then you can start leveling little by little. Feed it lots of fast release N.


100% correct, Any leveling I do now will get washed away in the next rain. I plan on giving updates weekly until it's filled in and leveled.


----------



## jbrown

Awesome job Red!

I've plugged like that in a few spots around the house too, works great especially when the temps get higher.

JB


----------



## GrassDaddy

I wonder if tackifier would work on plain old soil. I'm gonna have to get some dirt and a hose and experiment on the kid's slide this summer hahaha


----------



## J_nick

GrassDaddy said:


> I wonder if tackifier would work on plain old soil. I'm gonna have to get some dirt and a hose and experiment on the kid's slide this summer hahaha


Haha I was talking with Red this weekend and said " I bet Grassdaddy will send you a little bit of the tackifier"


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yes give me an address. I can't promise it won't get stopped by the postal inspectors and us both get arrested (its a white powdery substance lol) but I've got plenty


----------



## Redtenchu

Thank you for the offer!

I think for the purpose of this free repair project, I plan to only use water and fertlizer.

I may change my mind later


----------



## J_nick

http://turf.arizona.edu/ccps303.htm

Read the part about Stolonizing it could help you out :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Keeping it wet between rain storms, hoping the storm this weekend doesn't wash too much away.


----------



## wardconnor

How long would this take to fill in with minimal effort on your part if you were an average homeowner? I have no idea how fast warm season grasses creep.


----------



## J_nick

wardconnor said:


> How long would this take to fill in with minimal effort on your part if you were an average homeowner? I have no idea how fast warm season grasses creep.


Here are a couple pictures from my yard last year. First pic is on June 12th the bare spot is where I removed a large cedar tree. The second photo is the same area on September 26th. I only did a handful of plugs and sprigs, monthly fert and it got watered like the rest of the yard.

 

It could have covered faster if I would have did a grid pattern with the plugs like Red has done. I also could have pushed the N much more than I did but was happy with the results.


----------



## Redtenchu

wardconnor said:


> How long would this take to fill in with minimal effort on your part if you were an average homeowner? I have no idea how fast warm season grasses creep.


Minimal effort, that would depend a lot on the weather and soil conditions.

I'd hate to put a date on anything, as I haven't done a repair this large before. I think it's safe to say "Bermuda Grass would recover from damage much quicker than most grasses used in lawns today."


----------



## SimonR

wardconnor said:


> How long would this take to fill in with minimal effort on your part if you were an average homeowner? I have no idea how fast warm season grasses creep.


I planted a whole lawn with a similar method to Red's. Within 6 weeks you could call it a lawn, within 8 weeks it was a lawn and by 10 weeks I had to scalp it down as it was growing over concrete from all the urea I gave it!


----------



## Redtenchu

A couple update pictures. They might look dead, but what has actually happened is a defensive mechanism. The plant has put all energy into root production, wait and see what the next 2 weeks bring.


----------



## lagerman72

Good to see that they're still there after all this rain.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Thats crazy. I wonder how many try this and assume its dead lol


----------



## Ware

+ 1

Not gonna lie - I would have thrown in the towel and dropped some sod already, but that story wouldn't be this much fun.


----------



## J_nick

I'm glad see they made it through this weekends storms. Already seeing some green im the middle of the picture :thumbup:


----------



## Jersey Devil

Great video!
I really like the look of those Bermuda grass lawns, super nice!


----------



## Redtenchu

I'm starting to see life again, all the brown tops are turning green. Hoping this warm weather stays for a while!

Later today I'll apply N @ 1#/k in the area and water it all in by hand.


----------



## Redtenchu

The N has helped kick start the Bermuda.

Here is the spot I've tried to keep taking a picture of each week.










Some of the Plugs I planted before the sprigs have really taken off! Check out the length on these bad boys!



















I even have some weeds coming up! Most of them I hand pulled before taking a picture, but here is one just before it's removal.


----------



## Redtenchu

I plan to sprig more Bermuda until I get complete coverage. I'm a little too spars in a few areas and have plenty of Bermuda being pulled from flower and garden beds. Can't waste good Bermuda!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Looking great, man!


----------



## J_nick

From my experience last year once the stolons had moved in an area it looked fully established 1-2 weeks later, I bet in a month you'll have really good coverage.


----------



## J_nick

I forgot to ask. Is this area being regulated with a PGR like the rest of the lawn? Keep pushing the N if I was doing it again I would throw down 1/2# N ever 4-5 days or just sprinkle some on before you hand water it. It's looking good though :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

I plan to sprinkle a little N weekly, and add more sprigs as they are pulled from other areas of the lawn. No PGR, but I might hit it on my next full app if I have some decent growth.


----------



## GrassDaddy

wow that looks great


----------



## J_nick

How's the repair area doing?


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> How's the repair area doing?


Oh man, completely forgot to update!

It's looking better, I'll post some pictures tonight, or tomorrow.


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the repair area doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, completely forgot to update!
> 
> It's looking better, I'll post some pictures tonight, or tomorrow.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Redtenchu said:


> A couple update pictures. They might look dead, but what has actually happened is a defensive mechanism. The plant has put all energy into root production, wait and see what the next 2 weeks bring.


A few days past the 1 month mark. Tried to take the same pictures for a true reference.


----------



## wardconnor

Holy crap. You really got nailed bad with that deal.


----------



## J_nick

Are you still sprinkling some extra N on the area weekly?


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> Are you still sprinkling some extra N on the area weekly?


Yes.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Loving the progress that spot is making Red! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

I've added a little sand to the deepest section(upper right), hoping it'll hold until some Bermuda can grab it!










This is a section of my neighbors lawn that I didn't sprig as heavy, but have been feeding with N! The Bermuda is overlapping itself!


----------



## thegardentool

I just wanted to give you a thanks because this video on YouTube is what led me to this site. I have a few areas of my yard that look as bad or worse than that, that I should start doing this to try to fix them. Though mine were from lack of sun, probably lack of watering, and dogs digging everything up.


----------



## Redtenchu

thegardentool said:


> I just wanted to give you a thanks because this video on YouTube is what led me to this site. I have a few areas of my yard that look as bad or worse than that, that I should start doing this to try to fix them. Though mine were from lack of sun, probably lack of watering, and dogs digging everything up.


Welcome to TLF! Feel free to start a thread about your lawn so we can help.

Pictures are always good, and as much information as you know, the lack of sun will be difficult to overcome.


----------



## MedozK

Looking good. That will all be covered before you know it.


----------



## Redtenchu

MedozK said:


> Looking good. That will all be covered before you know it.


I hope so, if it's 100% before the season is over I'll be happy! :yahoo:


----------



## Iriasj2009

I'm sure if you hand watered at least every other day, that it would fill in real fast. Even with minimum input, I'd bet you'll have full coverage by the end of the season


----------



## Redtenchu

A quick update: Its been filling in very nice. I've held back a little on the Nitrogen. I don't want to push too much top growth, too quick.

The two pictures below show the progress, and the growth into the sanded area (trench) from last update.


















I added another bag of sand up top, once this top section is leveled, I'll plan out a larger sanding of the area.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Looking great Red! I'm sure it will fill in by the end of the season.


----------



## wardconnor

Holy crap.. That stuff spreads quickly.


----------



## Tellycoleman

in 30 days you wont be able to see any dirt


----------



## Redtenchu

Note: I have sprayed a little PGR on the area while treating the rest of the lawn.


----------



## Redtenchu

Stupid downpour...


----------



## Redtenchu

Before and after applying some sand.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Cool :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell

Are you planning on mowing around or over that fixture?


----------



## Redtenchu

ahartzell said:


> Are you planning on mowing around or over that fixture?


Over.


----------



## J_nick

How's the construction area progressing Red?


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> How's the construction area progressing Red?





wardconner said:


> .


I could've swore I replied to you, and tagged WC in the reply because he asked in another thread... ugh! Sorry!

Aug 29th.


Sept 10th.


Not much change in that time. I have been mowing the area with the flex, but haven't done much else to correct the area.


----------



## wardconnor

Looks like it is almost there. Next summer and it will be barely noticeable. I am amazed at how fast that grass spreads. Seems to be good in some ways and not so good in other ways.

I did not get notified from your tag because of a mis spelling of my username. Do not feel bad, thats pretty common.


----------



## Redtenchu

wardconnor said:


> I did not get notified from your tag because of a mis spelling of my username. Do not feel bad, thats pretty common.


I misspell things often, I don't feel bad at all.

😂


----------



## ccanad

@Redtenchu Any progress update on this? I have a specific area that would be perfect for this.

@Movingshrub I have a question, what is the ideal length of each sprig? I assume it's maybe 2 inches or so longer than the length of the screwdriver?

If I have a super long stolon/rhizome, can I cut it into multiple smaller sprigs? If so, where is the ideal place to cut the stem? Will this damage the stolon?


----------



## Redtenchu

ccanad said:


> Any progress update on this? I have a specific area that would be perfect for this.


I have been doing a few updates over in my  2018 Lawn Journal. I'll snap a few pictures this weekend and update this thread.


----------



## Movingshrub

ccanad said:


> @Redtenchu Any progress update on this? I have a specific area that would be perfect for this.
> 
> @Movingshrub I have a question, what is the ideal length of each sprig? I assume it's maybe 2 inches or so longer than the length of the screwdriver?
> 
> If I have a super long stolon/rhizome, can I cut it into multiple smaller sprigs? If so, where is the ideal place to cut the stem? Will this damage the stolon?


 I don't know the answer to that, yet, but I'll see what I can find out and get back to you. Now I'm wondering if confetti sized sprigs established quicker or if it's all just a wash.


----------



## ccanad

Movingshrub said:


> I don't know the answer to that, yet, but I'll see what I can find out and get back to you. Now I'm wondering if confetti sized sprigs established quicker or if it's all just a wash.


@Movingshrub The reason I ask is because I have several large stolons that creep over the driveway/sidewalk/street that I can move back into the patchy areas. If I'm able to effectively cut those up into numerous smaller pieces, then I can cover a much bigger area.


----------



## Movingshrub

You could try that now and just see how it works. No matter the size, you're still going to have to keep them from drying out.


----------



## ccanad

Summer weather in Florida assures me plenty of hydration... The harder part will be figuring out how to keep it mowed


----------



## ccanad

@Redtenchu How long did you let it grow/take hold before you decided to mow it?


----------



## Redtenchu

ccanad said:


> @Redtenchu How long did you let it grow/take hold before you decided to mow it?


2-3 inches tall before I began to trim it.

I would use longer pieces for sprigging. The roots establish from the nodes, not the stem. 2-3 nodes per piece with any green leaf material above ground. Keep it wet, you win.


----------



## Movingshrub

ccanad said:


> Redtenchu Any progress update on this? I have a specific area that would be perfect for this.
> 
> Movingshrub I have a question, what is the ideal length of each sprig? I assume it's maybe 2 inches or so longer than the length of the screwdriver?
> 
> If I have a super long stolon/rhizome, can I cut it into multiple smaller sprigs? If so, where is the ideal place to cut the stem? Will this damage the stolon?


It took me a while but here is what I was able to find. Unsure how accurate their statement is. This is sourced from University of Hawaii. Second photo shows the source.


----------



## Redtenchu

@Movingshrub I think they are more interested in your first hand knowledge of sprigging your lawn.


----------



## Movingshrub

Redtenchu said:


> @Movingshrub I think they are more interested in your first hand knowledge of sprigging your lawn.


Understood. I didn't measure the sprigs I planted. No clue what size I planted and didn't even consider size to be an important variable until the question was asked. I just planted whatever the sod farm provided and whatever the dethatching machine produced on my second sprigging project.

I figured I would at least see if anyone else in the industry had answered that question cause I didn't have an answer of my own.


----------



## Redtenchu

10-4


----------



## ccanad

Movingshrub said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Movingshrub I think they are more interested in your first hand knowledge of sprigging your lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> Understood. I didn't measure the sprigs I planted. No clue what size I planted and didn't even consider size to be an important variable until the question was asked. I just planted whatever the sod farm provided and whatever the dethatching machine produced on my second sprigging project.
> 
> I figured I would at least see if anyone else in the industry had answered that question cause I didn't have an answer of my own.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback. I'm having a much harder time finding sprigs in the area. I may need to search outside a 50 mile radius to find a good source.


----------



## Movingshrub

@ccanad or find a way to make your own. Do you have access to the sod for the cultivar you want to sprig?


----------

